
Google Analytics Opt-Out Browser Add-On - phonon
https://tools.google.com/dlpage/gaoptout/
======
rolph
>"Using the Google Analytics opt-out browser add-on will not prevent site
owners from using other tools to measure site analytics. It does not prevent
data from being sent to the website itself or in other ways to web analytics
services."<

this stops the google analytics, but still allows others to do what google
does, im betting it goes around in a big circle right back to google.

